

Looking for feedback on the idea and the website:) - syedarefin

Hey guys,
Idea: A mobile app displaying the catalogs of various clothing brands on one platform. The items will appear randomly based on the user&#x27;s location and will tell them exactly where it can be purchased from and if that item is available or not at that location.
Status: Not released, still under development. Demo can be found on the website. Currently in the process of partnering with retail brands.
Any feedback on the idea and the website would be much appreciated. If you like it, be sure to subscribe!
LINKS: www.butiikapp.com (desktop) www.letscross.com&#x2F;butiik (desktop and mobile)
Thanks everyone!
======
slater
Clickable link:

[http://www.butiikapp.com](http://www.butiikapp.com)

